# k&n intakes



## arcade350z (Apr 18, 2007)

i was thinking bout getting a nismo intake but i heard the typhoon k&n inkate dose good in a z

hook it up wit some feedback
thanks


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

i like the fujita personally...even though it lied about gettin 36whp .....but i look at it this way:

any gain close to that is sick lol


----------

